# New Tank



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Folks,

i just got done uploading the pics for my 55.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=201

Comments and suggestions are welcome.

Cheers!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice tank Zakk!
Love the sand, and the live plants! Nice set up


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks dude. its a work in progress. am getting dwarf grass to carpet the gravel.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

oh its gravel you got in there? thought it was sand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

its a combi of both. i got sand underneath the gravel.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, that is looking really good Zakk. I love how you have planted it. Angels are beautiful. Great looking tank yuo got there!


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i luv the layout!!!!!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Real nice layout, and the plants have room to grow, so that will work out well in your advantage. Looked into backgrounds? I'm in the process of changing out the black plastic stuff with felt that looks alot better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks guys.

Sea Agg am just waiting for the monthly 75%WC to move the monster and put the black velvet background. its 8mm glass and weighs ton empty. i went with a wider tank with the sole intention of going planted. its a 36x20x18 in dimensions.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*55 gallon*

Hey Zakk, Love the tank, did your angels ever spawn? Last time I talk to u you were thinking and researching it. They look very healthy and happy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

i have 2 pairs now fishy but no spawns yet. not very enthu'd about them spawning now since the 15 is being used as QT.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I LOVE THAT!

PLEASE DON'T OVER STOCK IT WITH FISH! Just let the plants grow. Let them grow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

no man. am keeping it low. added 2 new plants today. dont ask me names. i dont know! changes made: back painted black and black stones added to dampen the reflected light.










the plan is to add dwarf grass between the rocks in the front to lower the reflection even more. the new plants are the darkred colored leaves. u can see one in the middle, the other 2 are at the corners, at the back.


----------



## fishteen16 (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool angel fish.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice tank Zakk!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks FT and Ron


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

your fish must love being in that tank!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

they do. lazy bums that they are!


----------

